# I need to know what seats these are!



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

any info would be greatly appreciated. links to car?


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

sorry bout the size of the pic.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

looks like one of many different brands to aftermarket... prolly reupholstered, by link to car do you mean what car did the seats come out of? cause no seats like that come stock...


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

blankgazex said:


> cause no seats like that come stock...



as I read this, I couldnt help but notice your avitar. then I realized who I'm dealing with. j/p man

link.....like a "short cut" ....."link"


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

thats what im sayin though, you can find seats similar to that on any aftermarket page, they dont come stock on any car though, so if your lookin for a link to a car that comes with those seats your SOL...


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

lol. isnt the noob cute.

look online. price range. you van get any thing re-upholstered. just find something with a design you like and soemthing whitin your price range. try www.raretrick.com for your mad tyte JdM HoTnEsS Yo!111! and then you have sites that are specifily geared for their products. try www.google.com and then search for " racing seat". that should help


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

wow.. "custom"


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

holy guage pod batman!!!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Uhhh...there is such a thing as too large a pic! That being said, the look rather generic, like so many other "race seats" on the market. Heck, they could even be APC!

BTW...they are in a Cavalier. Read the sill plate!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Its in the new Batman movie.

Paul Walker plays Robin.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

2fast 2batman!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

I know what kind of seats those are ....








































Car Seats


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> I know what kind of seats those are ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good call smart ass. Now take the flash light out of your ass and do your rounds :thumbup:


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

shouldnt this question be in the cosmetic mods/show section???


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I'm sure Coco will move it in the morning when he drags his ass into work.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

can anyone read the adapter rail for the seat?

Seth


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Bob Mull's Cav....so sic  

They are reupholstered Sparco Torinos

http://www.teamgmci.com/il/Members/Show/evilz24/mods.html


Your welcome :cheers:


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

^ thank you sir. 

that car is a disgrace to s15's.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

ultimatuc said:


> ^ thank you sir.
> 
> that car is a disgrace to s15's.


Stupid Nissan Nazi :fluffy: 
You sir are a disgrace to custom car enthusiests.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

ultimatuc said:


> ^ thank you sir.
> 
> that car is a disgrace to s15's.


You, sir, are a fucking moron.


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

^ what the fuck is wrong w/ you people? 

I'm a disgrace to custom car enthuisiasts? maybe you havent seen my car......

and how am I a moron?

please enlighten me.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

What's wrong with me?
Well, I have a disdain for people who think that there is a set of rules to customizing a car.
Why can't he put S15 headlights on his car? Because they are from a Nissan, and Nissan is oh so much better than every other manufacturer. Give me a break...
Sure, I agree that an S15 is a better car than a Cavalier, but that's not the issue here.
If someone wants to put Nissan parts on their AMC Pacer, more power to em'.
Who are you to discredit their work?

Is your car the one in your sig?
If so...It looks like a clean/boosted Alty. Is there a swap? If so cool. :cheers:
I don't think that having a decent car gives you the right to put down a car that has taken home more Best Of Show trophies than damn near any other car in the sport compact scene? Hell, it doesn't give you the right to discredit anyones work, IMO.
I've seent that Cav up close, it is an amazing work of art.
I understand if it's not your thing, but to say that it is a disgrace to the S15 is just plain ignorant.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I have to agree. Keep those lights on the S13, 14, 15. 

Would you put S2000 lights on ur sentra


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

So, 1CLNB14, you are ok with the RB25DET powered 1976 AMC Pacer wagon I'm building?  I figured they both are inline sixes , so why not?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Would you put S2000 lights on ur sentra


I would if they fit the body lines correctly and went with the overall style of the car.

Anyone who makes "rules" about what is "okay" and "not okay" to do to a car is a moron in my book. Customizing cars is about breaking the rules, not following them. If Bob Mull wants S15 headlights on his Cavvy, then more power to him - they look awesome on it. I don't understand why anyone would call that amazing piece of machenery a "disgrace." If anything, Mull's use of the S15 headlights is a _compliment_ to Nissan designers, who happen to make some of the best-looking headlights around.

And yes, RB in a Pacer is hella cool.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

dude, i so want s2k lights on my spec!


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

And if people didn't know what a S15 light was in the first place and saw it on a car that looked good, you'd probably just say it looked good. Being from a different Make doesn't all of a sudden make it ugly or forbidden, it makes the person who created it smart enough to make it work on his car.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

You cannot put S2000 lights on your SpecV for it is written in the book of modding. Your sins will result in your car spending eternity in hell when it dies.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> So, 1CLNB14, you are ok with the RB25DET powered 1976 AMC Pacer wagon I'm building?  I figured they both are inline sixes , so why not?



I only have three words for you

COOLEST CAR EVER!!!! :cheers: :thumbup:


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> I only have three words for you
> 
> COOLEST CAR EVER!!!! :cheers: :thumbup:


 Yeah, a friend and I are talking about opening a custom car shop and are tossing around alot of ideas for a signature car along those lines, something that would get us attention and possible magazine exposure. More likely than not, it will be a more traditional American Hot Rod type car with a Japanese sportscar's drivetrain. My vote is for a traditional looking 1932 Ford roadster with a SR20DET. I even came up with a really cool way to do a FMIC in the grille shell. I think it would be cool because the traditional lakes modifieds and track roadsters of the late 40's early 50's were sometimes powered by hopped up Ford 4 bangers so this is a modern interpretation of that. Plus I also think that the modern sports compact movement has had more innovation and home built parts than any movement since the dawn of Hot Rodding, so this pays homage to that too.We have settled on another idea, but I'm not tellin what it is until we actually do it...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Sounds really cool.
Please keep me informed.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> Yeah, a friend and I are talking about opening a custom car shop and are tossing around alot of ideas for a signature car along those lines, something that would get us attention and possible magazine exposure. More likely than not, it will be a more traditional American Hot Rod type car with a Japanese sportscar's drivetrain. My vote is for a traditional looking 1932 Ford roadster with a SR20DET. I even came up with a really cool way to do a FMIC in the grille shell. I think it would be cool because the traditional lakes modifieds and track roadsters of the late 40's early 50's were sometimes powered by hopped up Ford 4 bangers so this is a modern interpretation of that. Plus I also think that the modern sports compact movement has had more innovation and home built parts than any movement since the dawn of Hot Rodding, so this pays homage to that too.We have settled on another idea, but I'm not tellin what it is until we actually do it...


keep me informed as well. I'm local and it's always nice to have a friend with a garage , tehe.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

When you build a car like that gold and green one above, why start with a car in the first place?
More fabrication was required in making that then building the car on its assemvby line. So why not just make a fibreglass shell with some carbon fibre accents and get some headlights and taillights from a junkyard with any drivetrain you can find and custom the entire interior and trunk. Throw on some cheap coilovers to hold it up and of course the most expensive rims and brakes you can find so it doesn't slip off the carpeting. ICE the rest out of it and you're done. 

Seth


----------

